# Fertilizer in shrimp tanks



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you use and do you use full/part dosage? I'm thinking to play with this to get real experience. 

I dose CO2 Booster 25% of the dosage once per week or longer. I know it does nothing with that frequency and dosage but I have a bottle so though I might as well use it. I had a small bottle of API Leaf zone and I used full dosage of that + CO2 Booster when cycling the tank, and that really made a difference on the moss, at least I think so.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I dose Potassium and Phosphorous along with Micro from the Pfertz line. I am afraid to dose Nitrogen from what I read. Regular dosage as per bottle instructions.

No real shrimp deaths in CRS tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I dose using dry fertilizers following the EI regimen. CO2 injection at 30 ppm, estimated using a drop checker and 4 dkH reference solution.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> I dose using dry fertilizers following the EI regimen. CO2 injection at 30 ppm, estimated using a drop checker and 4 dkH reference solution.


What shrimps do you have in this CO2 injected tank? How are their breeding? Do you run co2 24/7 or with a PH controller?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> I dose Potassium and Phosphorous along with Micro from the Pfertz line. I am afraid to dose Nitrogen from what I read. Regular dosage as per bottle instructions.
> 
> No real shrimp deaths in CRS tank.


Do you do this to all your shrimp tanks including where you got the TB baby?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

noooope. my shrimp are more important to me than the plants are. lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> noooope. my shrimp are more important to me than the plants are. lol


Hey, chinamon, I know, that's why I asked people's experiences. I like to experiment things. If it doesn't work out at least I know for sure it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

randy said:


> What shrimps do you have in this CO2 injected tank? How are their breeding? Do you run co2 24/7 or with a PH controller?


RCS, breeding fine, CO2 is controlled with a solenoid only.

Tom Barr keeps CRS in the same conditions as well...


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive dosed EI and co2 with crs before and they were fine but for breeding purposes ive personally refrained from doing so. So far, ive had more success with no fertz, no co2, raising the light up a bit and keeping it simple.


----------

